
This is not your father's Microsoft - benryon
https://www.cnet.com/news/this-is-not-your-fathers-microsoft/
======
jrnichols
I'm a former Microsoft hater, and life long Apple advocate. Evangelist, even.
To a big extent, I still am. But over the past 10 years, Microsoft has become
less and less adversarial and more interesting. I had high hopes for Windows
Phone and even the Zune. I'm happy with Windows 10 and yes, even Bing. They
still seem to have such huge potential with their Windows ecosystem,
especially with Xbox Live. But at the same time, it's almost as if they have
no idea what they're doing with it. I'm hoping to see Microsoft and Apple even
become a bit friendlier. It might be what's necessary to effectively compete
with Google in many ways.

